# Varieties of Cannabis (products you can buy) in Sri Lanka



## Mal.Kumara (Apr 8, 2020)

There are basically 3 types of Cannabis you can find in Sri Lanka. Those are called Local, KG and Kush.

As the name suggests - the local is grown locally old style in a cleared area in a forest (called chena). The only fertilizer they would give is ash from other burnt trees. Unfortunately they do not grow till the buds fully mature, because they want to get the harvest as soon as possible - because if they get caught the whole crop will be burnt down by police. It is usually sold as the whole plant or branches with leaves seeds and stem - so you get very little buds and much less THC/CBD per bundle. Seasonally you can find some good quality local stuff if you are lucky. So I have told my suppliers that I would only buy local if it has decent buds. This comes in thumb sized bundles wrapped in a piece of newspaper. These goes from 1,500 LKR to 3,000 LKR depending on the season, demand and specially the extent of law enforcement. It can be found in central and southern parts of the country. You just can't find it in north or very expensive there.

The second variety is supposedly imported from Kerala, India. That is why it is called KG (Kerala Ganja). But I have found out that it is sometimes actually the best part of locally grown cannabis heavily dried and post treated with syrups/treacle or even questionable substances like roach killer. It doesn't give a decent high. It makes you feel so drunk-like - not a clean high. These comes in small polythene bags of 10g or 20g (sometimes 5g) for 10g going from 2,000 LKR to 5,500 LKR. It is much cheaper in northern peninsula - and becomes more expensive as it comes down to south.

The best cannabis can be found in tourist areas. It is "called" Kush - but it is just the regular stuff you would find in decent coffee shops in developed countries. It is sold 5 times the price the sellers get it. A gram of that stuff goes for like 5,500 LKR (30 USD). Usually there is a limited selection at any given time. But from some vendors you can ask for a High in THC or High in CBD strain - and that is great. As I have said before, you can find these premium imported buds in areas of tourist interest, like down south coastal areas. This comes in tiny Ziplock bags. These are sold very discreetly and they take theirs and their customers safety seriously. Usually you have to call someone who would send a secure signal to the vendor who would inform back your supplier a location, time and a price. They get a hotel/motel room and your supplier would go there and bring it to you discretely.

And then there is Hash. Some idiots call is "ash" - but I would pronounce it "Hashish". This is also adulterated a lot of times and hard to get some decent hash. You can get a full stick, a half or sometimes a quarter. A decent full stick can go from 16,000 LKR to 22,000 LKR. It is the safest to carry around because it is so small - but you don't get any decent terpene profile in Hash.

I always obtain any cannabis through a middleman to whom I would pay 500 LKR or sometimes 1000 LKR depending on the distance they have to travel.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m sorry to say, but why go through that much bother to get weed when in Sri Lanka its legally sold through Ayurveda herbal shops, and can be used for medical and scientific purposes if given a license by the Ministry of Health?

you’ve made it out like the quality is poor for the majority of weed - which I find strange considering weed plays a major role in the traditional culture of the island, with the specific Sinhalese or Sanskrit names virapati (“hero-leaved”), capta (“light-hearted”), ananda (“bliss”), trilok kamaya (“desired in three worlds”) and harshini (“the rejoicers”) indicating its various properties, such as inducing euphoria and heightening sexual energy. If it meant that much to them, and your culture, I would assume they would care about the quality too?

edit - not calling you out, just curious to learn more about your culture. Nice to know if ever I travel there and want to get some.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 3, 2020)

Yes, that Was the culture. But it was banned during the English colonial times and many people (sheeple) believes it is a dangerous drug like crack, heroin or stuff like that.

Once they are forced to believe it is a poison - they don't care about the quality.
KG is so overrated.

Recently I could get my hands on some juicy local wild strain. I got it through a junkie. To them cannabis is like "Grass" and they have no taste for the holy herb. There are a lot of leaves, seeds, stems to remove to get to the good stuff. I'll post a photo when I open another bundle.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 18, 2020)

Here is the last quarter of 50 grams (brick size bundle) "local grown" I got like three weeks ago. Had to remove the fan leaves and stems from the whole plant they have packed for me. Then I put the buds in a glass jar for the two weeks. By yesterday the flavor has developed well. They usually shred the whole thing and smoke it as it is.


----------



## tkufoS (May 21, 2020)

Mal.Kumara said:


> Here is the last quarter of 50 grams (brick size bundle) "local grown" I got like three weeks ago. Had to remove the fan leaves and stems from the whole plant they have packed for me. Then I put the buds in a glass jar for the two weeks. By yesterday the flavor has developed well. They usually shred the whole thing and smoke it as it is.


That's sad if you can actually get in trouble over that in your area


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 24, 2020)

That's why I'm growing myself. Even popcorn buds would be great.


Recently I have realized the "kush" as we buy it here (for like 5k LKR) are actually popcorn buds.


----------



## tkufoS (May 25, 2020)

Bubba kush I grew had golfball type instead of popcorn like... nothing better than smoking your own .. hope you're grow is prosperous .


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 25, 2020)

Thanks.!

Here are some photos of my best plant. I have 2 clones from this. Still not sure if male or female. I also have another early veg plant and 2 seedlings recently planted.


----------



## tkufoS (May 25, 2020)

Mal.Kumara said:


> Thanks.!
> 
> Here are some photos of my best plant. I have 2 clones from this. Still not sure if male or female. I also have another early veg plant and 2 seedlings recently planted.


Looks good. Looks like a strong sativa ??


----------



## crimsonecho (May 25, 2020)

did you use the seeds you picked out your purchased ganja? if so i’d be interested in those genetics. Looks very sexy and i bet if you grow it out properly you can get pretty dank shit out of those plants. Hope they are females. i’d make some fem seeds out of them.


----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

Some qus. about it can be used for medical and scientific purposes if given a license by the Ministry of Health?


----------



## Mal.Kumara (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes, those are all from bag seeds. I also have two clones from this, so I'll see if I can get seeds.


----------

